
Show HN: Simple app to break up larger decisions into many pairwise comparisons - antgoldbloom
https://antgoldbloom.github.io/Pairwise
======
antgoldbloom
I wrote this app to as an excuse to learn React and to help pick a name for
the baby we're expecting.

I've since found that I'm using it semi-regularly for other subjective
decisions: most recently choosing a holiday destination.

Posting it here in the hope that others also find it useful.

